# 650i rims



## rutiger (Aug 25, 2005)

Pick your favorite. Order goes in next week.

1) Star spoke style 218 (new on the 650)
2) Ellipsoid style 121 (previously on the 645)


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey,

Congragulations on your order do you have any pictures of the rims or the car?

Thanks
-Pwned :thumbup:


----------



## rutiger (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's some pics of the new style
http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=car.php&carnum=2399
The ellipsoids are the traditional 6 series rims. The body is unchanged. Now I have to wait 2 months to get the car. Waiting truly sucks.
Thanks all,
Dave.


----------



## cobradav (May 2, 2004)

218 is not bad looking, but still a fan of 121 - ellipsoid. Pretty unique, good looking and absolutely the easiest wheel to clean I've ever had. Large brush gets everywhere including in back of the spokes (except the one next to brake piston - which u get next wash) and also the California Duster works really well between washes.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

I think the ellipsoid wheels look sort of "flowery" and would be more at home on a VW Beetle (albeit a Bettle with REALLY BIG wheels!). So, you can guess which option I voted for..


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Here are the 121 ellipsoid wheels:









And here are the 218 wheels:


----------



## NKB (Jun 21, 2005)

*What country are you in? Can't find 218 rims.*

I am ordering a 650iC as well. But, I don't see where I have the option for the 218 rims. I'm in the US. Are the 218's also 19 inch like the ellipsoid?


----------



## cobradav (May 2, 2004)

NKB said:


> I am ordering a 650iC as well. But, I don't see where I have the option for the 218 rims. I'm in the US. Are the 218's also 19 inch like the ellipsoid?


Yes, same physical specs and tire size recommendations as Ellipsoids. And no, it is not on the BMWUSA configurator. My connection at home is too slow tonight to check the UK site, but my guess is you can see them there. Will try to verify later


----------



## rutiger (Aug 25, 2005)

*218 rims*

I'm actually in Toronto, Canada and the Canadian BMW site doesn't even have the 650 on there yet, only the 645. I got the info from a dealer production guide so I have no idea if it will be available on US models.
Sadly I can't get satellite radio as an option since it is not yet available in Canada, but I'm working on it, but it's not looking too good. I wish the dealer could just make a phone call to Germany. Life is too complicated.


----------



## NKB (Jun 21, 2005)

*No 218 rims in US according to dealer*

I challenged my dealer to get the 218 rims on my mid-October build. He says not available. Only ellipsoids.


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

rutiger said:


> Sadly I can't get satellite radio as an option since it is not yet available in Canada, but I'm working on it, but it's not looking too good. I wish the dealer could just make a phone call to Germany. Life is too complicated.


If Sat radio is important to you in the future, you can get your dealer to add option 693 pre-wire to the order for $150.00. BMW Canada is waiving the special order charge temporarily. The amendment would have to be done through BMW Canada. Have your retailer check out the Product Planning Bulletin All-MY-06-02 for details.

Without the pre-wire, retrofit will not be easily done, if possible at all.

CRTC has approved Sat radio for the Canadian market. Once launched officially, you will see and "Aftersales" solution (read as retrofit) in Canada. I am also aware that there are Canadians with grey market Sat radio installs, not just on BMW. This is similar to the DirectTV dishes that showed up in Canada before Bell et al started offering the service locally. IIRC, you had to have a US address to get the bill sent to.


----------

